# Sleepy Shadow



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

All tucked in for the night


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! Judy, That's PRECIOUS!!
Sharon


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Oooh, how sweet is that???
I love it!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

She was so sleepy, she stayed like that for over an hour. Then she heard me in the kitchen and got up.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh that is so sweet.


----------



## KimV (Nov 11, 2014)

Awwww!! She looks super comfy w/her blanket and her toys. What a happy cat!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Parfait! So comfy cozy...


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

AWWWW... that is beyond precious! :luv What a sweetie... looks so comfy!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh my goodness, jking! How in the world did you do that? Lol. Shadow looks like a little person in that position and looks exactly like you tucked her in an actual bed! So cute!! :luv

My two don't care for blankets, even if it's a bit chilly at night, they usually prefer to snuggle together on their windowsill bed and watch for me as I drive home early mornings.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

TabbCatt said:


> Oh my goodness, jking! How in the world did you do that? Lol. Shadow looks like a little person in that position and looks exactly like you tucked her in an actual bed! So cute!! :luv
> 
> My two don't care for blankets, even if it's a bit chilly at night, they usually prefer to snuggle together on their windowsill bed and watch for me as I drive home early mornings.


I just noticed her on the sofa and she looked cold so I covered her up. I was surprised that she stayed like that as long as she did. She was sleepy :luv


----------



## DarylCat (Oct 12, 2014)

Aw, what a cute picture!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Awwww I love this pic!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Soooo cute! It doesn't even seem like she noticed! 

I tried that on mine a few times. Margaux would seem slightly confused for a few seconds and then do the low slink until she had escaped from under it. I have one pic of Celia under a blanket, from years ago. Maybe I'll go see how she reacts now.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Patty, she didn't even flinch when I put the blanket on her.Chino will get under blankets but he won't stay like that if I try to tuck him in.


----------

